

Show HN: An Open-Source Intro to WebApps Curriculum - Upwad0n
http://adicu.com/intro-webdev/

======
Upwad0n
Some background: this is a curriculum for a week-long, student-run workshop
series and hackathon called DevFest hosted at Columbia University
([http://devfe.st](http://devfe.st)).

